#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 故事接龍

## 光狼

玩法:連接故事的下一部份
----------------------------
請大家以局外人的身份接龍,
別太在意情節,以免引起筆戰

當有分枝時,
接的可以自由選擇一文接下去

歡迎惡搞.爆笑情節
最後,請大家自律
------------------------
「不要害怕,只要寫下去」
------------------------


從前,一隻小白豬

----------


## 滅命

之後，被一個廚子帶了回家。

----------


## TYPHOON

從前...桌上有盤小白豬......

----------


## 光狼

被送給小紅帽的媽媽手上

----------


## 逆

小紅帽的媽媽：「乖，小紅帽，把這個送給森林裡的大野狼。」

----------


## 光狼

當小紅帽去到森林時,遇見一只白兔                   (是龜兔賽跑那只嗎?)

----------


## 南田功二

然後有一隻大熊跑出來說
大熊:我要吃掉你們
小白兔跑道小紅帽身邊邊說:好可怕"~
小紅帽:別怕~我會保護你的~(從衣服內拿東西
大熊:哇~吃掉你們!!
小紅帽:準備好在死一次了嗎~(扯掉稻草人的緞帶)
大熊:唔?

----------


## 逆

「聽到你的怨念了...」
四周突然出現了空洞的聲音，一遍又一遍地復述著這句話。
大熊吃驚地望著小紅帽，
此時後者的眼瞳變成華麗的血紅色，衣著也變成古代的黑色和服。

----------


## 光狼

身後的兔子漸漸壯大起來......

長出慲身肌肉......

大熊呆了.....

大叫:「他媽的!這肉彈不是肯X雞!」

----------


## 孤獨之狼

所以熊就被兄貴兔送進地獄了

看到這一幕的大野狼
全身起雞皮疙瘩
打算到老奶奶家避難

----------


## 雷‧伊凡洛恩

悟空飛到天上，使出了生命球!!!

一陣大爆炸後，該死的都死了，只有少數幾個人靠著真本事活下來!!

艾德華:弟弟呀..剛剛好險呀 我捨棄另一隻腳把我們傳送到門那裡才存活下來呢

哈利波特:呼...好險我已經會現影術了!!

待續...

 一一一一一一一分隔線一一一一一一一一

直接來個生命球 死光最快 哈哈哈哈(被扁

----------


## 幻紫神鷹‧伊格

第一回合
組A:癡線寶寶&BB太陽  Ｖ.Ｓ  組T:MIB大叔 

MIB全體已做好備戰姿勢，全部拿著槍對著天線寶寶

但是此時，丁丁開始接受電波，然後肚子上的電視慢慢的出現影像。
MIB一：「這部你有看過嗎？」
MIB二：「這部電影好像才上映沒多久。」
MIB三：「什麼！我也要看！！！」
MIB一：「女主角超正的！」
MIB二：「好片。」

然後他們就一直看到黃昏......

此時出現了一個女音：「太陽圓，夕陽紅，天線寶寶說再見。」
然後MIB全員就被掉下來的bb太陽壓死了。

第一回合由組A:癡線寶寶&BB太陽獲勝

----------


## 光狼

第二回合:

組一少年甲乙Vs組E路人甲,路人乙,路人丙
---------------------------
少年甲:  :onion_10:  不要吧!
路人甲:  :onion_53:  死定啦!
路人甲勝     1:0
---------------------
少年乙:  :onion_21:  吃屎吧!
路人乙:  :onion_18:  你豬頭!
少年乙勝      1:1
------------------
少年甲  :onion_31:  恭喜你出局了!
路人丙: :onion_32:  我比你強!
少年甲勝!1:2
------------------
組E路人甲乙丙被殺!!!!!!!!!!
-------------------
恐怖.......

----------


## 雷‧伊凡洛恩

(本樓沒有接續故事)

我總覺得.....

這樣子 更難接了= =...

想不到要接什麼呢 剛開始的又好玩又惡搞的感覺沒了XD

----------


## 光狼

快播中

8年後

又一隻小白豬出生了(開頭那只)

-----------------------------
小白豬又來問候你了(笑

----------


## 蝕狼

「去死啦。」白X出現把小豬踹飛。

「這樣連環生大家都被你這隻豬搞死，我代替狼版懲罰你~~」

一聲狼嗥劃過天際，從此世界恢復太平。

******

這樣不是乾淨許多=ˇ=

(歐死)
******

「招喚白豬!!」一隻頭上顯示為光狼的角色出現。

----------


## 光狼

這會很容昜引起筆戰的劇情啊!

-------------------------------------------

天上真的降下一只白豬,
--------------------
結局1:
重重的壓在另一名頭上顯示為蝕狼的角色頭上
--------------------
結局2:
烤架旁的光狼:「快過來吃燒豬啊!」

----------


## 雷‧伊凡洛恩

(此樓沒接續故事)

我覺得．．．我們應該選一位角色 當主角  然後去冒險遇到OOXX等事情和人物

這樣才接的久吧@@

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

我也認爲這樣比較好，因爲現在出現了太多主角了XD

----------


## 雷‧伊凡洛恩

全部重新XD  主角: 鋼仔 ！　

有一天，艾德華與阿爾，正在尋找賢者之石的旅途上...

遇到了一隻謎樣的小白豬？！

一一一一一分隔一一一線一一一啦一一一

就決定主角是鋼仔了！！！　（私心　　（被扁ＸＤ

----------


## 光狼

小白豬:「對不起啊!今年最後一班船剛剛走了,
要到對岸就要多等一年嚕!」


一一一一一一一一一一一一一一一一一一一一一一一一
小白豬的真正身份會是船主?

----------


## 浪之狼

結果天線寶寶太陽掉下來 壓死了所有人 

故事重新!!(被毆死....)

----------


## 老頭

> 結果天線寶寶太陽掉下來 壓死了所有人 
> 
> 故事重新!!(被毆死....)


看到這裡艾里歐起身走向電視機...伸出手指向錄影機的"退出"紐按了下去!
還一邊講..
艾里歐:這是啥咪爛片阿!"大野狼與小紅帽子之想出場就出場之真相大白?"
拿著綠影帶的艾里歐一邊搖著尾巴一邊想!下次遇到他我ㄧ定很很K他一頓!
就再此時門外傳來了吵雜聲....
[叩!叩!叩! 有人在嗎?]
=============================
來!請接![/u]

----------


## 雷‧伊凡洛恩

> 看到這裡艾里歐起身走向電視機...伸出手指向錄影機的"退出"紐按了下去!
> 還一邊講..
> 艾里歐:這是啥咪爛片阿!"大野狼與小紅帽子之想出場就出場之真相大白?"
> 拿著綠影帶的艾里歐一邊搖著尾巴一邊想!下次遇到他我ㄧ定很很K他一頓!
> 就再此時門外傳來了吵雜聲....
> [叩!叩!叩! 有人在嗎?]
> =============================
> 來!請接![/u]


艾里歐：誰呀? (開門

一堆黑手把艾里歐抓了起來

艾里歐：嘎阿 真理之門？！　這不是錄影帶才有的麻＝口＝

艾里歐被傳送到了一間小木屋．．．．

----------


## 幻紫神鷹‧伊格

> 艾里歐：誰呀? (開門
> 
> 一堆黑手把艾里歐抓了起來
> 
> 艾里歐：嘎阿 真理之門？！　這不是錄影帶才有的麻＝口＝
> 
> 艾里歐被傳送到了一間小木屋．．．．


此時巫婆站在他的後面
然後說：「這裡是不引許進入的！！隨意闖入者就會遭到懲罰！！」
然後她就用魔杖指著艾里歐
然後艾里歐就被變成（小白豬）了

---------------------------------------------------------------

原來小白豬是這樣誕生的  :onion_43:

----------


## 蝕狼

> 此時巫婆站在他的後面
> 然後說：「這裡是不引許進入的！！隨意闖入者就會遭到懲罰！！」
> 然後她就用魔杖指著艾里歐
> 然後艾里歐就被變成（小白豬）了
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 原來小白豬是這樣誕生的



「我變成豬了?!」艾里歐看著自己的手，豬蹄!!!

「我的頭!!!」艾里歐照鏡子，豬腦!!!!

「好可愛的小白豬~真可口阿~」

艾里歐瞬間寒毛立起!!

「你好~能讓我吃一口嗎?」大野狼舔著嘴唇。

「影分身之術!!給你吃巴」瞬間出現上百隻白豬。

「開動啦~」大野狼開心的叫著。



*******

原來白豬當過忍者....(汗)

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

“先吃拿一只好呢~”
大灰狼眼前的一群小白豬，開心的説道。然後他隨手抓起一只；
“就這只吧~”
“呵呵~”小白豬報以微笑，“錯誤的選擇~”
小白豬的手，不對，是蹄子上，迅速聚集了一陣強烈的能量。（查克拉？XD）
“螺旋丸！！！”
======================================
小白豬的身份開始被迷團包圍~~XDD

----------


## 老頭

在艾里歐的一陣圍歐下

大灰狼抖著抖著的說:記得照顧我...老媽子! 

就葛屁了!

然後艾里歐眼睛給它"晶"亮了一下!

轉身向後對著巫婆眼神邪惡的說:再來就輪到你了!!

巫婆看情形不對趕緊再次招喚出"真理之門"

逃向異世界去了!!

眼看艾里歐伸出他的豬蹄..(阿!手太短勾不到)

磅!的一聲! 夾到艾里歐的豬手(蹄?)

阿~~~~!的一聲尖叫!艾里歐趕緊將手(蹄)抽了回來!

真理之門關了起來後就消失了...

只留下艾里歐(豬狀態)一隻獸呆呆在那裡...
=============我是分隔線======================
艾里歐的將來會怎麼樣勒?
真理之門會不會再開啟呢?
巫婆又是跑去哪個異世界呢?
大灰狼的老媽子又是誰呢???
一切都在........(進廣告)
=0=9"來請接!

----------


## 光狼

特別新聞時間:

報導員:美國有一名醫生三日前於YouTube公開發出一片短片,
聲稱某國總統的智力只有70,是名弱智人仕,
更指其的伊拉克政策只是弱智人仕的玩具來的。

該國總統表示,他本人並不是弱智人仕,
希望各界不要胡亂猜測

聯合國秘書長指責該短片內容無聊兼幼稚
要求YouTube刪除有關短片

從新華社記者口中得知,
該名醫生剛剛被判終生監禁,
罪名為:「泄露國家機密」
但......該名醫生泄露了什麼國家機密,
有關部門不肯公佈

我們將會於明天的下午7:00再討論有關新聞
到時會有專家到場討論

特別新聞完結
><><><><><><><><><>新-分隔線<<><><>><><><><><><<><
廣告時間剛好被用來放特別新聞
到底劇情會如何呢?
交棒給下一名選手

----------


## 雷‧伊凡洛恩

> 在艾里歐的一陣圍歐下
> 
> 大灰狼抖著抖著的說:記得照顧我...老媽子! 
> 
> 就葛屁了!
> 
> 然後艾里歐眼睛給它"晶"亮了一下!
> 
> 轉身向後對著巫婆眼神邪惡的說:再來就輪到你了!!
> ...


新聞方面觀賞完，請繼續看劇情XD

艾里歐：該死...牠老媽是誰呀

忽然，小木屋的門整個炸開．．．．一陣白煙，出現了一隻狼人

謎之狼人：你．．．就是你這樣對待我兒．．．．我以傭兵之名　殺死你．．（嘎？

艾里歐：媽呀　這身肌肉，這身裝伴，實在找不出比”藍波”更適合的形容詞了．．（何？

野狼媽　　ＶＳ　　艾里歐　

正要開打的時候，出現了一個謎樣般的男孩子．．．．．

謎樣男孩：艾里歐．．．．超進話！！！

一一一一一一一本篇結束一一一一一一一一

我在接什麼鬼呀ＸＤ　　不知道超進化會變成什麼耶　大白豬麻＝口＝

----------


## 老頭

> 新聞方面觀賞完，請繼續看劇情XD
> 
> 艾里歐：該死...牠老媽是誰呀
> 
> 忽然，小木屋的門整個炸開．．．．一陣白煙，出現了一隻狼人
> 
> 謎之狼人：你．．．就是你這樣對待我兒．．．．我以傭兵之名　殺死你．．（嘎？
> 
> 艾里歐：媽呀　這身肌肉，這身裝伴，實在找不出比”藍波”更適合的形容詞了．．（何？
> ...


艾里歐:不要阿~~~~~!(淚灑.

程式載入..........95%

啟動!

眼看艾里歐的身體開始變化!

豬蹄開始脹大...爆開變化成爪子...

身體倒是開始內縮...將原本圓圓的身體縮復成原來的身軀!

豬尾巴開始伸長...開始覆蓋豬毛(????

豬頭被不名馬賽克擋住..........進化還沒完成!

載入程式...98%

載入程式...98%

載入程式...98%

謎樣的男孩:阿!斷線....(冏...

大灰狼他媽:.................................

大灰狼他媽:就跟你說用台x固網咩! 一樣的線路價格省一半!

謎樣男孩:冏....!那我要去升級線路!  等我!(回頭對著艾里歐露出陽光般的微笑!

艾里歐:............(喂!我怎麼辦阿!!!

最後艾里歐只好頂著馬賽克跟進化到98%的身體面對大灰狼的老媽子!

===============這是真理之門內的情形===========
來看看跑到異世界的巫婆吧!!

原來巫婆跑去哈利波特的世界去了!

鄧不利多:你終於來了!我等這扇門開啟等很久了!

巫婆 :Confused: ?????(啥?

鄧不利多:來!先喝杯茶再說!(臉上露出一絲絲的微笑

就在這時候!!!!!

噗滋的一聲!!! 鳳凰佛克使拉了一陀新鮮的"嗯嗯"在巫婆的頭上!

這時候鄧不利多開口了!

鄧不利多:我等這等了一個禮拜了!!要不是牠因為便秘...我也不用在這等你等這麼久

巫婆一氣之下!再度開啟真理之門!!一手抓著鳳凰一邊拿魔杖指著鄧不利多!!

一邊說:我變我變我變變變! 一陣煙霧後鄧不利多變身穿著魔法少女的裝備!(冏..

就在此時...跟著麥麗和榮恩的哈利! ㄆㄧㄚ的一聲衣服全都爆開.....

麥麗:阿~~~!(羞

榮恩:阿~~~~嗯~!(燦!

==============我是分隔線============
這次寫好多!!
真是越來越亂搞了!
下次來個氣象播報

----------


## 光狼

這時候,哈利異常地冷靜
抓了麥麗榮恩.某一點.去追巫婆,
並說出攻擊巫婆的最佳方法,
巫婆回頭發現他們,
哈利:「橫掃之陣!」
哈利,麥麗,榮恩三個平排起來
--------------------------------------------
哈利舉起“小雞雞”
哈利:「主炮集氣!剩下5秒!」
榮恩舉高“鋼門”
榮恩:「高射爆彈!5秒後投出!」
麥麗雙手提起“吸得好”
麥麗:「雙重巨炮凖備射擊!凖備時間5秒!」

巫婆向著大炮三人組飛去,
巫婆:「我.......變.......」
------------------------------
之後五秒會發生什麼事呢?
到底是己唸出八份之一的巫婆強,
還是剩下5秒的大炮三人組強呢?

下一位!

----------


## 蝕狼

「我把你們變成小白豬！！」巫婆在咒語內偷偷耍小手段，使出＂快速唸咒＂。

「發射！！！」哈利這組也使用小聰明，直接把武器扔到巫婆正上方以地心引力的作用下，武器孔對著巫婆加強火力。

【第一巧合】「砰！！！」巨大的震裂聲造成巫婆咒語偏移射進真理之門。

【第二巧合】這時，真理之門在狼媽媽後面開啟。藉由真理之門的傳送，巫婆的咒語把狼媽媽變成大白豬！！！

【第三巧合】又剛好謎樣的男孩回來了，手上的網路卡瞬間調配成１Ｇ的網路速度，載入程式１００％

「果然換了網路真值得阿～」謎樣男孩滿心歡喜看著手上的網路卡，抬起頭來看到兩隻大白豬‧‧‧並且都進化完成‧‧‧愣了一下問道：「哪隻是我的白豬？」


－－－－－－－－－－－

現在！！兩隻白豬與男孩這奇異的邂遘到底會如何？

而另一世界的巫婆施咒失敗時的失誤到底會造成他多麼大的損傷？！哈利與榮恩一組贏的了奇怪巫婆的法術大對決嗎？


下一位繼續～

----------


## 幻紫神鷹‧伊格

因為巫婆的法術被哈利一夥人的攻擊而全部分散
哈利變成了豬頭人
妙麗變成了豬身人
榮恩變成了豬手豬腳人
武器和雙重巨炮也散成迷你白豬雨
-----------------------------------------------------
此時巫婆已經昏了過去
哈利走過去：「知道我們的利害了吧！」
魔法少女鄧不利多突然叫住了他們：「你們在做什麼？她可是這學期的黑魔法防禦術老師耶！」
哈利：「...................不要扣分～不要扣分～啊～～」

----------


## WA. 璇

哈利,妙麗和榮恩一同面向魔法少女鄧不利多, 面含淚水.
鄧不利多尖叫：「呀~~~怪物呀!!!!!!!!!!」
然後鄧不利多飛走了.
哈利,妙麗和榮恩呆呆地問：「什麼事啊???」




下一位努力~^^

----------


## 當心黑狗

哈利 妙麗和榮恩看了自己的身體後..
哈利:什麼!!我們怎變成豬了XD?
榮恩:沒關係~~我知道復原的魔法~榮恩DA~~~蹦~~
哈利3群人突然結合再一起XD"又成了一隻大白豬(陰陽朱喔!!)
請接XD"

----------


## penguin

結果廚師走過來看到他們==
眼睛突然發出詭異的閃光
手上拿著兩把菜刀往他們衝過去==

----------


## 幻紫神鷹‧伊格

妙麗：「看來我們不能繼續待在這裡了。」
說完大白豬就逃進了真理之門了，
榮恩對那些黑手說：「這些錢給你們，幫我鎖門。」
於是那些黑手遞過了鈔票，然後廚師就被鎖在外面了。
「看來我得找大內高手鎖店了。」廚師說
他們來到了艾里歐剛才看電視的地方看起了剛剛的錄影帶。

----------


## 光狼

電視機上卻是出現一個灰灰的場景

古井內的原居民:「這~是~私~人~地~方~別~拍~攝~~~」

攝影師:「哬!是哬?對不起哬!」

艾里歐看看錄影帶盒,

發現電影的名字叫:

天才的一生.......




陣內智則:「有沒搞錯啊!誰是天才啊!這樣東西誰看啊!」
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1jVn...elated&search=
><><><><><><><><><><><><
完全離題的有沒有人要接?

----------

